# Update Pics Of The Retro Nanos



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

New Green Boy due in February
he will go in the riparium tank


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

New pink boy and his tank


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Sultan


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

You hands down have my favorite tanks on this site. Thanks to you, I have begun an epic search to get one like them, at least in appearance. Not much luck finding a metaframe in good shape, but I have been getting a person on Etsy interested in making hand made ones, only with carved wood frames.
So classy, very nice Keepsmiling!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

First of all, AMAZING tanks and boys (especially your pink lemonade CT!) secondly, are you afraid they'll jump?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Betta Nut said:


> You hands down have my favorite tanks on this site. Thanks to you, I have begun an epic search to get one like them, at least in appearance. Not much luck finding a metaframe in good shape, but I have been getting a person on Etsy interested in making hand made ones, only with carved wood frames.
> So classy, very nice Keepsmiling!


What a very nice compliment, thank you.



Laki said:


> First of all, AMAZING tanks and boys (especially your pink lemonade CT!) secondly, are you afraid they'll jump?


Thank you. Is that what they call them, pink lemonade? Cool.. I have been just calling him pinkster until I thought of a good name. I put eggcrate on them at night. Never had a day jumper, but have had a few night jumpers over the years.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I also think floating plants helps.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

These are really pretty tanks. I love them all! I find small tanks very difficult for me to plant


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Patience for them to grow in is all you need. Thanks


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

keepsmiling said:


> Patience for them to grow in is all you need. Thanks


Well, I have the patience, I tried to put in my hygro, that was a fail. Even when I put Reuben in a taller tank, the hygro didn't seem very happy in it. I waited a while to see if it would eventually perk up....nope :/

I am retrying it a bit with some smaller plants like wisteria, water sprite. My ludwiega is very slow growing in my angel tank, so I thought it would look better in the betta tanks. It's getting there. The smaller tanks certainly take an eye for art!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I use root tabs for the rooted plants like swords and crypts. I got away from harder to keep demanding stems. My rare plants are also easy..buces, anubias, crypts.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful tanks. Can't wait to see your newest guy once he's home - he'll fit right in with the color scheme!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hygro isn't very difficult, it grows like a weed in my angel tank. Somewhere my betta tank was just lacking for it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My hygo died too. 

It's not the "official" name for the color but that's what it reminded me of!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

What light are you using for this tank? and how many watts does it have =O I am trying to find a good light for one of my tanks. ^^


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Love your tanks!
The floating plants really look great.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you all



Tree said:


> What light are you using for this tank? and how many watts does it have =O I am trying to find a good light for one of my tanks. ^^


Hi, I think they do not make it anymore, . It's possible you might find some still for sale. Let me go and see. I think it was 3 wts.
Correction...still available.. 
Amazon.com: Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Light: Pet Supplies


----------

